# Save as preset only Tone Curve without RGB channels?



## balthazar35 (Feb 5, 2017)

Hi to all,

Does anybody know how to save changes on Tone Curve without the color channels.
It is possible cause there are some third party presets that have a preset with custom curve and when applied to photo it doens't affect the others rgb channels.


----------



## Tony Jay (Feb 6, 2017)

Hi, welcome to Lightroom Forums!

Your question appears to address two issues not one.

The default tone curve is the parametric tone curve - the one with the sliders beneath it. This tone curve only adjusts overall tone. This can be incorporated into a preset as per usual.

The point curve does allow the ability to adjust tone by colour channel but it also allows an overall tone adjustment just like the parametric tone curve (this is the RGB option) except you are manually placing points on the curve instead of using sliders to adjust the curve.
If you want to adjust the tone of a specific colour channel then select it (R for red, G for green, and B for blue). You can also adjust the tone curve for each colour channel in different ways.
Any adjustments made can be part of a preset.

Let us know if this answers your question or not.

Tony Jay


----------



## balthazar35 (Feb 6, 2017)

Thanks for you answer Tony!

Sorry I didn't explain that correctly.
 I want to be able to add a custom curve(point tone curve) saved as Develop preset via to an existing preset that has tweaks on Color curves channels, R.G.B. but it won't affect (reset) the existing rbg tweaks only the tone curve (point tone curve).


----------



## Tony Jay (Feb 6, 2017)

It won't.
An overall point tone curve adjustment does not interfere directly with individual colour channel tone curve adjustments.

Tony Jay


----------



## balthazar35 (Feb 6, 2017)

I know it's possible but don't know how to do it. A company with LR presets has a Develop preset that called "Fade". When I applied to my existence custom preset it won't affect r,g,b color channels ony Tone Curve.


----------



## LouieSherwin (Feb 6, 2017)

You might see if you can do that by editing the actual saved preset text file. Potentially you could any settings to the color channels so that only the composite tone curve is applied.

Just a thought.

-louie


----------



## balthazar35 (Feb 7, 2017)

Solution found  Kudos to johnrellis from another lighroom forum.
Only you have to do is to edit the .lrtemplate. You open it in notepad and you enter zero values to r,g,b channels.

From jonrellis notes:

ToneCurvePV2012Blue = {
    0,
    0,
    255,
    255,
},
ToneCurvePV2012Green = {
    0,
    0,
    255,
    255,
},
ToneCurvePV2012Red = {
    0,
    0,
    255,
    255,
}, 
Thank you for your asnwers.


----------

